# Navarre beach redfish 11/4/14



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I hit the surf on Navarre beach at 4 pm today. Strong, rough surf, and steady wind made casting tough. Sand fleas were scarce again, so I went with cut bluefish. Hooked up on a nice 24" slot red. One pompano rig with a sand flea never got a bite. I don't think I was fishing the best spot in the surf at the time. Not bad though, and this one has been filleted and is in the oven now. Butter, lemon slices, and a little shake of Tony's...


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Good eats.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one !


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful, clean fish.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Specimen red!


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I have one for the oven also. We like it cooked but not dry. At what temp and for how long??? Thanks.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

SteveCal said:


> I have one for the oven also. We like it cooked but not dry. At what temp and for how long??? Thanks.


I've been setting it at 350 for 30 about minutes. I need to try it blackened as well.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Good looking eats. I suggest fillet it off the spine and leave the scales side on. Season it up and grill it scale side down. serve it on a plate and man very good. Learned that from my wifes family from La. about 40 years ago. They call it redfish on the half shell! I do the same with Pompano, Red snapper and most other fish I catch when we plan to grill them.


----------

